# Cedar plugs



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cedar Plugs, anybody use them to land YFT ?
Thx Whyme


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have used the machined aluminum plugs and caught Tuna, Wahoo, and Dolphin.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

They work. Individually or in a daisy chain.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I will try them again this weekend. It's been awhile. I know I'm changing up my plastics that I pull to different colors. My luck has to change.
Whyme


----------



## cromur (Jun 14, 2009)

*Little help, please*

I'm helping a friend run a small SF from St. Pete to Destin this weekend. I've never fished the gulf east of Navarre. We are planning to troll on the voyage, hoping some of you Destin or PCB guys might suggest productive areas on our route. Range of vessel is adequate, but we don't have fuel to veer way off beeline course. I'm sure there must be areas like the Nipple, Edge, Rock Cliffs south of Navarre over to the east, would appreciate any advice from people familiar with those waters. Thanks

And this is likely not the best area for this, but I couldn't figure out how to post a new "report" or "thread". Help a technology-challenged angler out?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorite lures, in all colours and size and material, I pull one one in the spread most times either single or in a chain like John mentioned, caught all species with them, even hooked up ran at 15 knots plus...or behind a sail boat...works for me. First time I layed my eyes on one , my thoughts were , you have to be kidding...quickly had a change of mind..


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We've caught many tunas off my blue and white cedar plug! The wahoo really seem to like the natural color cedar plug too. I usually put it somewhere in the shotgun position or behind a bird chain.


----------

